# Solved: Server Busy



## bragova (Nov 12, 2011)

I have tried every suggestion I could find to fix this problem, including the ones in the last thread here (closed now). Every time I try to upload files using CuteFTP Pro I get 

Server Busy
This action cannot be completed because the other program is busy. Choose 'Switch To' to activate the busy program and correct the problem.

Usually clicking on Switch To 20 times makes it go away - very tedious but it's been working. Now I'm getting "cuteftp needs to close and apologizes for the inconvenience" and I can't do anything. This doesn't happen with any other program. I've tried clean boot (no connectivity so no uploading) unchecking proxy servers, disconnecting my printer.....


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III Xeon processor, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3067 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4550, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 458903 MB, Free - 250572 MB; D: Total - 18025 MB, Free - 8779 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DG41RQ
Antivirus: Spyware Doctor with AntiVirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hope this helps you: http://kb.globalscape.com/KnowledgebaseArticle10441.aspx


----------



## bragova (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you pip22! Yes, the problems were all in my PC - I managed to fix them with disk error checking and registry editing.


----------

